# Masterchef 5 con Cannavacciuolo. Nicolò da Cracco.



## admin (9 Marzo 2015)

Appena finita la quarta edizione di Masterchef Italia, si inizia a pensare alla prossima, la quinta, che andrà in onda nel 2015/2016. La grande novità riguarda Antonino Cannavacciuolo, chef (bis)stellato e volto dell'emittente satellitare. Cannavacciuolo entrerà nella squadra dei temibili giudici ed andrà ad affiancare Barbieri, Bastianich e Cracco. Per formare un quartetto da "incubo" per i concorrenti della prossima edizione.

Il secondo classificato, Nicolò Piero Prati, si è consolato con uno stage offertogli da Cracco nel suo ristorante di Milano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2015)

Mi piace molto cannavacciuolo. Per me come personaggio è il migliore. Come chef non saprei


----------

